# New RS Owner



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Guys just purchased an TT-RS S-tronic (well 8 weeks ago) was nearly 9 Months old when I got it but only done 40 Miles so just got round to running it in and I must say I'm very impressed with it performance handling & economy.
Spec as follows:
Audi TT-RS Coupe S-Tronic
Daytona Grey/Black Leather/Aluminium Inlays
19" x 9J 5-arm rotor design Titanium Finish Wheels
Magnetic Ride
Sports Exhaust
Comfort Package
Technology Package
Bose Surround Sound System
TV Reception-Analogue & Digital
Black Styling Package
Light & Rain Sensor Package inc Folding Mirrors
Electrically Adjustable Front Seats
High Beam Assist










Only the 2nd Audi I ever owned so I think I may have been missing out as I do have quite a list of previously owned Performance Cars few photo's of some of them below:


















































































Great Forum and look forward to getting and sharing some great information
Chris (Real Thing)


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice car u must change your car often as all of them cars are new shapes, welcome to the forum!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the forum


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, nice collection!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

